# Oliver Instrument Die Filer



## Philjoe5 (Nov 26, 2012)

I recently acquired an Oliver Instrument Die Filer from a friend who no longer needed it.  The machine I have dates to the 1950's (I think).  The company is still in business with support for the products it has manufactured.

All I had to do with it was put a new belt on it.







My friend also gave me several files to go along with it.  It's exactly the kind of machine you want to use for squaring a round hole.  As soon as I practice a bit with it I'll post a few pictures.

Phil


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 27, 2012)

Very handy especially for us with sore joints


----------



## fltenwheeler (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Phil

The Serial Number is stamped into the main base where the over-arm is inserted. If you contact Oliver they will give you the manufacture date and who it was sold to.

Tim


----------



## GWRdriver (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been using a die filer for some years now and they are a great addition to the workshop.  I'm continually finding jobs it can do.  One good thing is if you need to shave off as little as .001" you can do it.  One problem I've encountered is keeping the table squared so the file path is dead perpendicular to the table, otherwise (obviously) it will file a very slight bevel.  The other problem is that because die filers are no longer in widespread use in industry, resulting in greatly reduced demand, the straight-sided reverse-cut files these machines use have been discontinued by file manufacturers.  Most of us now look for NOS or used files.  If worse comes to worse standard files can always be altered to make do, but what a pain.

I often work on small bits and pieces which are somewhat smaller than the table file hole and need near zero overhang, that is, they need to be fully supported right up to the point where they contact the file.  Initially I planned to bore a step in the table hole and make round  steel inserts for the hole but in a pinch I began using simple pieces of steel sheet which I just clamp to the table and that does what I need it to do.  I've discovered I really only need four basic files, 1-each very course round and flat rectangle (or square), for roughing, and 1-each medium-fine round and rectangle (or square) for finishing.  Other shapes are handy, such as a fine oval or lozenge shape, or a sharp-cornered triangle, but those four are the one I use most often.


----------



## GWRdriver (Dec 3, 2012)

For your entertainment, here is a list of all known USA manufacturers of die filing machines.  If you know of another one by all means add it to the list:

Aaron
Adrian (Oliver)
All-American
Bambrick
Bentley

Boice-Crane
Butterfly (Harvey Mfg Co.)
Doall
Engis
Grob

Harvey Mfg Co. (Butterfly)
High Speed Hammer
Hirschman
Hudson Automatic
Hypres

Illinois Tool
Ideal
Keller
Milwaukee
Nord

Oliver (Adrian)
Pratt & Whitney
Postel
Rice
Setco

Stow
Symmetrical
Tannewita
Theil/Gerruder
Toolkraft


----------



## charlesfitton (Dec 4, 2012)

I have one of these  - aquired from a clean up at an estate. 

Leaves, walnut husks and squirrel droppings anlke deep. 

I also ended up with most of a tiny indexing head, but had to pass on the two monarch lathes..


----------



## MetricMind (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow...these discussions bring back a lot od memories! In the early 50's I worked with my dad in his part time tool and die shop in our two car garage. i spent many hours at a die filing machine doing the final finish work on cutouts in the female die plates and male punches before they were sent to the heat treater. When they came back I did the sharpening on a surface grinder! I was, believe it or not....13 years old!...my dad was a master toolmaker... at that time working as an Engineer at a chainsaw manufacturing company.


----------



## Jeff L (Jan 26, 2015)

I was lucky enough to buy an All American at a auction for $40.00 I don't use it every day but it works well .Jeff


----------

